# Eddies bait



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Has anybody noticed if eddies bait by nimi carries mora blades?or any other ice tackle?or am i gonna have too make a run to gander mt?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Eddie's doesn't carry much tackle during the summer so doubt they carry any ice gear. From what I have seen they are a bait wholesaler that has a bait shop on the side.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

vib-E said:


> Has anybody noticed if eddies bait by nimi carries mora blades?or any other ice tackle?or am i gonna have too make a run to gander mt?


I'm sure mark does near ravenna


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

Try Ron Slater's on PLX. No Mora's, but sufficient to punch holes through 5".


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

bukinut said:


> Try Ron Slater's on PLX. No Mora's, but sufficient to punch holes through 5".


He is out of business. Mogadore bait and tackle carried them the past few years so I'm sure they do this year. Give them a call and check


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Call Amber at Eddie's. She may of stocked them. We talked about it in the spring, she was trying to get a general idea of what people would need and could use. Give her ideas of what you would like to see lure wise etc she's open to ideas and general input.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

smokingbarrel said:


> Call Amber at Eddie's. She may of stocked them. We talked about it in the spring, she was trying to get a general idea of what people would need and could use. Give her ideas of what you would like to see lure wise etc she's open to ideas and general input.


Thanks.will do.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Check the pipe rack. Last year they had HT brand for $15.00!!! Anybody know how thick the ice is averaging on Nimi?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

2-5"


----------

